# Constipation and desperate need to go to toilet?



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,Recently I took a 3 day course of Movicol to try and clear out my system after feeling very constipated. And after eating very lightly yesterday, surprise surprise I'm constipated! I keep getting rumblings and spasms in my lower left hand side and the desperate need to go to the toilet but nothing comes out or only a tiny bit, and when it does come out its soft and not constipation like. I was eating lunch and had a deseperate need to go but passed very little. These symptoms are much different to my usual constipation symptoms of pain and bloating on the lower, right abdomen. I go from soft stool to hard stool back to soft stool just within the course of a morning and can never just be over and done with it - takes a few hourse before my stomach settles. I dunno maybe its the laxatives, but my doctor has told me to stay on them. Just wondering if anyone has similar symptoms and what they do to deal with them?Em xx


----------



## sparrow873 (Feb 24, 2007)

em_t said:


> I keep getting rumblings and spasms in my lower left hand side and the desperate need to go to the toilet but nothing comes out or only a tiny bit, and when it does come out its soft and not constipation like. Just wondering if anyone has similar symptoms and what they do to deal with them?Em xx


These are my symptoms EXACTLY! (Even if I'm not taking anything for the constipation). I sympathise so much... I don't know what Movicol is, tho.Is it like Miralax here in the states?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Its awful isn't it, it almost feels like I've morphed into IBS-D but can't have the diarrhoea! Movicol's exactly the same as Miralax in the US but it comes in little sachets and has electrolytes already mixed into it so that you don't suffer any electrolyte imbalances. As a result it tastes like really horrible salty water - not nice!Have you found anything that's worked for this Sparrow? xx


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

ouch, that's painful and frustrating, em. well, when i get like that i try a glycerin suppository. if that doesn't work then i try either a ducolax supp or a fleets enema bottle filled with plain warm water...good luck--hope you feel better soon.


----------



## eva b. (Feb 5, 2010)

hello em,I know exactly how you feel - I had exactly the same results with movicol...even with the 8 sachets doseing. bits and pieces, and i still felt I was full up. None of the doctors I ever saw seemed to believe me when I told them, or implied i was just a hypo or exaggerating and it was just not possible. In desperation, I've started using bisacodyl suppositories, which do produce even more (liquidy) stuff - but they do make your rear end sore.Guess the Resolor isnn't really doing much for you then?it sure isn't for me.....don't really know where to turn next...I'm really hoping that when I finish tapering the opiate meds i've been on for my arthritis things will improve, but to far my faith in docs is diminishing very rapidly. All they've offered me now is the bag.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm gonna try and ride it out and not take any suppositories because I'm too reliant on them as it is. I'm up to my eyeballs in laxatives and don't want to be taking anymore. I haven't been taking the Resolor for the past few days because I was on Movicol and it makes me feel ill enough as it is - I started vomiting after my fourth on Tuesday! Hopefully if you can reduce the opiates or even change to another one it will relieve your symptoms a bit. Don't know if I've ever asked you but have you ever asked about fentanyl patches instead? They're supposed to be good for sustained relief and might be able to help you reduce your meds even slightly. I wish doctors would offer me the chance of an ileostomy, I've just been completely abandoned. I ring up my doctors and they're like oh you're a bit constipated are you?! Ahhhhhhh! The pain is getting to me today, awful trapped wind that won't pass! And laxatives cause me more pain, its like a catch 22!


----------

